# Vacation,What do you do with them???



## DDR17 (Dec 30, 2016)

My wife and I have spent months researching GSD's and have decided on a working line dog.

We have a two year old daughter and my wife and I have been going through all the possible scenarios that we'll run across with the new dog.With most all figured out we have not figured out one...Having our daughter just turning two in the next few years we would like to go on vacations with her along with things like Disney world etc.With zero family around and not really sure about our friends being about to help...

What do you guys do with your dogs when you go on vacation?

Some of them would be road trips that we could bring him along.But things like Disney what do you do???

Doggy day care?Is a DDR dog able to be in a day care for ,Three,Four,Five days???

Any advice would be helpful,This may be a deal breaker for us and that's NOT what we want.
'


----------



## cloudpump (Oct 20, 2015)

I'd board him with my trainer.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Agreed - find a breeder or working dog training facility that offers boarding.... if your breeder or trainer is local and boards, even better.


----------



## DDR17 (Dec 30, 2016)

Thank you for the responses!

Lets hear what else everybody does!


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

Agree with cloudpump and Fodder.

When you build a network that includes your trainer(s), training friends, breeder(s), you'll have good trustworthy options when you choose to travel without your dog.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Deja goes to her breeder. But mostly I plan trips that she can come along on. A vacation without my dog feels less enjoyable. Initially its kinda convenient but I miss her after a few days.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

We usually take them but they spent 10 days last year at our Vet's boarding kennel. We did a short 2 night stay prior to the long one, just to make sure they adapted well.


----------



## astrovan2487 (May 29, 2014)

I take my dog on all my vacations but if there is one that comes up where she can't go I would only trust our trainers to watch her. With a working line dog it really might not be a good idea to just leave the dog with any kennel. I've heard pretty bad horror stories of people leaving working lines with kennels they don't know. I do know that Disney World has a "luxury" dog resort where you can take your dogs for the day while you visit the park. I'm sure it's pricey but Disney is usually pretty professional so I'd expect the service to be good.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

My previous suggestion is what I always recommend, however, I too tend to plan trips where my dogs can accompany me (mostly road trips and camping). I travel several times a year for work and during those 10 day trips I have the option of boarding my dogs at my job but instead I now opt to leave them with my dad as he has a large, secure yard, a dog run, suitable indoor area, is retired and spends a lot of time outside - will also play long sessions of uphill fetch, etc. I have one wgsl and another presumably wl (10 and 4) - I would not have left the younger with my dad during his adolescent years, but he has now settled somewhat, matured and is able to handle that looser level of structure and need for constant mental stimulation.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I have a trusted friend of my daughter stay with my dogs if they aren't going with us. I also have parrots and a reef tank in the house so boarding is not an option. 
I don't think I could ever put my dogs in a boarding kennel. I'd rather pay extra and have someone come into the home for their care. But we seldom go away, and always plan trips that involve the dogs if possible.


----------



## BigHemi45 (May 10, 2016)

My breeder trains and boards so it's a no brainer for us.


----------



## melissajancie (Dec 22, 2016)

In the past 40 years I have never boarded one of my dogs. I have always paid a trusted dog person to come and stay in my home while I am gone. I have always worried that my dogs would stress going to a kennel and they did so much better with us going away because they stayed in their own environment and always knew we were coming back.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

We just don't go on a vacation where the dogs can't accompany. Disney and the likes are too crowded anyway. Find a nice mountain cabin or a lake house that welcomes dogs and make it a yearly tradition. It'll mean more to the kids as adults than some hectic trip to some over priced over crowded tourist destination. If your lucky WiFi and data won't be available.


----------



## Coleen (Sep 18, 2015)

My breeder will board any of her dogs. That's what I do.


----------



## zetti (May 11, 2014)

Vacation? What's that? Does not compute.

If we're going to a dog related event, the pups come with us. 

Daddy is very resistant to boarding and pet sitters don't want to deal with Murph. He's not at all aggressive, just difficult to manage. I've been in GSDs since 1991 and never had one like Murph--hardest dog I've ever had to train and he does not generalize well. Daddy is working with him now. He's a patient man.


----------



## DDR17 (Dec 30, 2016)

Thanks again everyone.Ultimately I'd want someone to come to our house and feed him and let him out.I would feel better about that than a kennel.But I will say I've never gone the kennel route so I don't know what to expect.I do like the yearly cabin type vacation thing.Thats the kind of people we are.The whole Disney thing is just something you take your kids to once in their life you know.I thank you for all the ideas.I want to do the least stressful thing for the dog.I also don't believe you can just put a working line dog anywhere.Im going to talk to the breeder and see what they have to say also.Again I thank you guys and gals for the ideas and if there's anything else you can add feel free.Being a first time GSD owner I want to have as much knowledge as I can from the start so my family and I can have a wonderful dog.


----------



## cloudpump (Oct 20, 2015)

DDR17 said:


> Thanks again everyone.Ultimately I'd want someone to come to our house and feed him and let him out.I would feel better about that than a kennel.But I will say I've never gone the kennel route so I don't know what to expect.I do like the yearly cabin type vacation thing.Thats the kind of people we are.The whole Disney thing is just something you take your kids to once in their life you know.I thank you for all the ideas.I want to do the least stressful thing for the dog.I also don't believe you can just put a working line dog anywhere.Im going to talk to the breeder and see what they have to say also.Again I thank you guys and gals for the ideas and if there's anything else you can add feel free.Being a first time GSD owner I want to have as much knowledge as I can from the start so my family and I can have a wonderful dog.


You have to do Disney at least once. For kids, it's worth it.


----------



## Dotbat215 (Aug 19, 2015)

DDR17 said:


> The whole Disney thing is just something you take your kids to once in their life you know.I thank you for all the ideas.


Our trainers offer boarding and that's what we'll do in the future. 

I'm not a huge Disney-phile but they do a nice job of running it and it is a lot of fun...especially if you go in the off season. It is something worth doing at least once, IMHO. And I'm not usually into crowds and lines and all that but the park is well run and there's plenty of different kinds of rides and exhibits so there's something for everyone.

Have you thought about renting a house near the park instead of staying at the resort? You could potentially bring the dog and check in with him midday (when it's the hottest) and then go back to the park.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

We would not do boarding. I would lean towards a pet sitter coming over but I know Max would not let anyone in the house he didn't know, so that would be out. I'm greatful my mom and dad come over feed,water and let the dogs out when we are away on vacation. We do the same for them. I like the idea of renting a house or cabin and would go this route if I had no one I trusted to look after my dogs. This would also makes it easier to go away- it is so hard to leave them. Disney is a trip not to miss. I hope you find something that works for you.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Im lucky that my husband's best friend or to the dogs Uncle Jon comes and stays . IT makes everything so much better and Charlie loves him as have all of our dogs. He took care of Lucky when we went to Greece. Try finding a pet sitter or ask around a lot of college students ,grad students are looking for a way to supplement income. Start out w/ a day trip and then a weekend . It might take a few tries but having the dogs at home is what worked best for us.


----------



## Kyrielle (Jun 28, 2016)

We're boarding our puppy at a facility my fiance used for his previous dog. While they have the typical dog run with shared runs and individual runs, they also have separate rooms outside of the main run area where it's quiet. Jack will be staying in one of these, though it's 50% more expensive. Seems worth it.


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

Yeahhhh...we haven't taken a real vacation in oh ... 10 or 11 years. The last one my son was 14 and we took our dog with us that we had at the time (small breed dog). This year, we're going to take 4 or 5 days and stay at a pet friendly cabin in a state park. Varik is going with us, but I'll have someone come in and feed my cat. I just don't want to chance there being an issue and my being out of town. The only, ONLY person I would leave Varik with is my son. Anyone else, and I would have reservations about whether or not things would work out. Varik is fairly affable, but as a resource guarder and one that doesn't think other people necessarily have any say in what he does ... yeah .. no.


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

Assuming a vacation that isn't dog-friendly: We do doggy daycare/boarding for our dog. Like you, OP, we don't have people who could watch her. I do have friends and family nearby, but I wouldn't let any of them keep my dog; she is more dog than any of them is used to. My trainer doesn't board, and my breeder lives a bit far away and wouldn't have space anyway. We are lucky to have an excellent facility nearby and she goes there for daycare regularly and loves it. Boarding there isn't much of a stretch for her; we just make sure to reserve a room or suite for her so she has space to move around when not out on the daycare floor.

But if I had an option to board with my breeder or trainer, or swap sitting with a trusted dog friend whose dog got along well with mine, I'd consider that also.


----------



## stepkau (Jan 4, 2016)

DDR17 - I'm in the same boat as you. Bringing our puppy home in a few weeks and we have two young children. We plan mostly camping and other trips where our dog can vacation with us. We will occasionally take the the Disney trips etc. where our dog will need somewhere to stay. Don't really have an answer for you but I've already started to connect with different GSD groups in my area. Training Clubs, GSD Rescues, Search and Rescue clubs, GSD Trainers, Vet, and of course our breeder. I expect to get some suggestions and see where that takes us. Not a chance that I'll take him to a big box pet store or anything along those lines. We will find someone with considerable GSD experience. Best of Luck to you!


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

A friend of mine uses "trusted pet sitters" (website?). She is very happy with this. I would have to jump over a few hurdles to do this.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 19, 2016)

DDR17 said:


> My wife and I have spent months researching GSD's and have decided on a working line dog.
> 
> We have a two year old daughter and my wife and I have been going through all the possible scenarios that we'll run across with the new dog.With most all figured out we have not figured out one...Having our daughter just turning two in the next few years we would like to go on vacations with her along with things like Disney world etc.With zero family around and not really sure about our friends being about to help...
> 
> ...


I personally try to not go anywhere that I can't take my dog just around town. I don't know if I could actually make myself leave him for days. Can anyone recognize a dysfunction here? :surprise:


----------



## Suki's Mom (Nov 24, 2008)

Like most here, we don't usually go anywhere we can't take the dogs. We rent a friend's cottage for a week in both July and August, as well as for a long weekend in the fall. When we di have to leave them, they either go to the daycare they attend 1day a week (they go home with one of the "nannies" for the night and weekend", or my SIL comes and stays at our place. My husband and I have also gone away separately for a weekend or week, for a "girls" or "boys" getaway.


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

Vacation? What vacation?! haha. My husband and I haven't really traveled much since our pre-GSD, pre-baby days. When we had a small dog, I would leave him at my parent's house. But they can't really take on a GSD for longer than that. If I were only going to be gone a day or two, I'd ask my parents to drop in once or twice a day to take care of them. If I were going to be gone longer than that, I'd probably ask Asher's breeder if she would board, or I'd see if she had any recommendations for reputable boarding facilities. The only trip we've taken recently was to North Carolina, a relatively short drive. We rented a cabin in the mountains and took Asher with us.


----------



## Irie (Aug 31, 2016)

Easy, just be too poor to go on vacation from your GSDs. /s

I hire a reputable person to stay at my house and hang out with my dogs. House gets taken care of, dogs are happy. Everyone wins.


----------



## DDR17 (Dec 30, 2016)

stepkau said:


> DDR17 - I'm in the same boat as you. Bringing our puppy home in a few weeks and we have two young children. We plan mostly camping and other trips where our dog can vacation with us. We will occasionally take the the Disney trips etc. where our dog will need somewhere to stay. Don't really have an answer for you but I've already started to connect with different GSD groups in my area. Training Clubs, GSD Rescues, Search and Rescue clubs, GSD Trainers, Vet, and of course our breeder. I expect to get some suggestions and see where that takes us. Not a chance that I'll take him to a big box pet store or anything along those lines. We will find someone with considerable GSD experience. Best of Luck to you!


I don't think I'm to far from you.We could watch each others dogs while we vacation :grin2::grin2::grin2: 

I'm looking into clubs and still have to ask my breeder if they have or know anyone by me that could watch the dog while were gone.Like I said before the ultimate goal is to bring him with us but some things just aren't gonna work.

Thank you all again for the help.Glad I found this site!!!


----------



## stepkau (Jan 4, 2016)

PM'ed


----------



## DDR17 (Dec 30, 2016)

stepkau said:


> PM'ed


I sent you an email back.


----------



## GoldenLabCross (Nov 19, 2016)

If they are available, our neighbors will watch our dog. They're great and will take him on short run with them. But he's young and energetic so if they are busy with work we make other plans. The two times we needed to, we boarded him at a place with daycare. They are very strict about behavior and have the online live feed of the daycare room so needless to say I have spent some time watching him play while we were gone. It's not cheap, but worth it. We took him with us last summer when we had to be somewhere for DHs work for 3 weeks. No fenced yard so we found a great daycare there and he went every 3 days or so, so he could run and really get tired out. That place was amazing. Maximum of 10 dogs, temperment tested first.


----------



## MsIbuki (May 8, 2021)

Traveling with a dog for me is not an easy thing to do. I have two huskies. Imagine how difficult it will be for me to take them with me. I usually leave them to my parents. They, anyway, have enough space to run and play while I'm traveling with my husband, and they take great care of them. We prefer group tours that vacaytrends.com always allows us to make our experience unique with no extra thoughts. But if your dog is smaller and can't afford a place to let them for a while, I can take them with me.


----------



## Pharris (May 25, 2021)

Being on vacation with a dog, in general, can be quite challenging. But, for sure, there are things you can do with your doggy by your side. Mine had the best time taking part in a hiking tour in Santorini. I think it's always a great idea to talk to the agency specializing in Lookout tours for the area you are about to visit. I kept wondering what to do in Santorini, and it took me only an email to sort out an excursion that my dog could be part of it without having to look for a person to take care of him while I would be away.


----------



## melaniep (Jan 28, 2021)

I'm surprised no one has mentioned Rover. I'm in Los Angeles so there are TONS of people around me using the app, I don't know how it's like in other areas. 

You can read reviews message and ask questions and even do a meet and greet prior to boarding. I typically don't leave Enzo with someone who doesn't own a big dog, I've been able to find some trainers on there also, or just normal people who own GSDs. Your breeder or trainer would be the best option anyone, I did for our long trip, short ones I use Rover.


----------

